# Lap Counter-wire size for common bundle??



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I would appreciate input for wiring the common side of a dead section track.
I am in process of assembling my new 6 lane sectional track. The dead section track for lap counting has 12 terminals. The digital Trix-Trax lap counter has 7 terminals. Six terminals, one for each lane, run indepenently back to lap counter. The other 6 track terminals are common, bundled together and run to common terminal of lap counter. Wire size for lap counter is 18 gauge. OK, The question is: Should the 6 common bundled wires connect to a larger single size wire for the counter common terminal????


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You could run the common either way. In series or parallel.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

NTX, Wouldn't parallel/series wiring be for power taps? The 6 bundled wires from trip track dead section run directly to a single common terminal of lap counter. This lap counter was used on my previous Tomy 6 lane layout. We
had wired only the lap counter w/color coded 7 wire used for lawn irrigation.
Six of the wire colors matched lane colors to the lap counter. The 6 common
wires were connected to the last wire (black) to the counter. In that install,
there were 6 wires of 18 gauge connecting to a single 18 gauge wire back to
common terminal. Would there be an improvement for the single wire to be 
larger??  Thanks!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

As you are merely completing a circuit, a lager wire would not make any improvement.
If anything, too large a gauge could create resistance for the small signal from your computer.
You should be fine with the set up you already have.

Rich


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Rich! As you mentioned, the system worked well previously. :thumbsup: I thought the change was a possible improvement for the new layout. Well, if it isn't broken.......


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> too large a gauge could create resistance for the small signal from your computer.


Larger gauge wire of the same conductor material will have less resistance and more current carrying capacity than a smaller gauge wire of the same material.



> Would there be an improvement for the single wire to be larger??


Yes there would be an improvement, but at the very low current levels involved in this scenario, you would probably not notice any difference. Your logic is absolutely correct however, but this is a case where it should work fine either way.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks also, AFXToo! The dead strip for lap counter is 4 in. long, and the 
circuit only needs to close for lap counter. I had thought a larger wire to be beneficial if 2 or more cars were to cross at same time. There weren't any
problems w/last track, so I will go w/same.


----------

